
[deleted] - KhalilK
<i>
======
greenyoda
I just tried adding an "about" section to my profile, and at first it did not
appear when viewed in an incognito window. But then I tried again and it was
OK. Then I tried updating the text but it still displayed the old text. But a
couple of minutes later, the text updated. Maybe there's some kind of internal
caching problem.

Yours still doesn't display for me.

I tried some other people's profiles, and their "about" text displays OK. For
example:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

For problems with the HN web site, you should contact the moderators at
hn@ycombinator.com.

